# كيف استطيع التفرقة بين الرخام والجرانيت ..وكذلك الاصلى منة والصينى



## kotoz99 (15 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم احبابى 
عندى سؤال لكم 
كيف استطيع التفرقة بين الرخام والجرانيت ..وكذلك الاصلى منة والصينى 
*


----------



## Mostafa100 (16 مارس 2012)

الرخام دائما له صفه غالبه إن سطحه بيكون فيه خطوط , أما الجرانيت سطحه له صفه غالبه عباره عن نقاط و ليس خطوط .

النوعيه الصينيه تكون لامعه جدا و الخطوط أو النقاط فيها واضحه للغايه بعكس الاصلي بتكون الخطوط أو النقاط باهته نوعا ما .

و الله أعلم


----------



## kotoz99 (16 مارس 2012)

Mostafa100 قال:


> الرخام دائما له صفه غالبه إن سطحه بيكون فيه خطوط , أما الجرانيت سطحه له صفه غالبه عباره عن نقاط و ليس خطوط .
> 
> النوعيه الصينيه تكون لامعه جدا و الخطوط أو النقاط فيها واضحه للغايه بعكس الاصلي بتكون الخطوط أو النقاط باهته نوعا ما .
> 
> و الله أعلم



جميل جدا بارك الله فيك اخى مصطفى


----------



## رجب رجب (17 مارس 2012)

*الرخام والغرانيت*

*الغرانيت هو صخر استحالي تكون نتيجة ما تلفظه البراكين من المواد البركانية ولكن على أعماق كبيرة من سطح الأرض ثم تعرّض إلى ضغط كبير وتبريد بطيء استمر الآف السنين ولذلك يلاحظ فيه التمايز للبللورات المكونة له فتراه يتألف من نقاط سوداء وأخرى شفافة وأخرى حمراء أو رمادية الخ ..
أما الرخام فهو صخر رسوبي قاسي يأخذ عادة لون واحد ممزوج بأكاسيد ملونة على شكل خيوط داخل نسيج الكتلة الرخامية . 
اتمنى ان تكون هذه المعلومات صحيحة .*


----------



## ابوحباجا (17 مارس 2012)

الرخام سطحه عبارة عن عروق اما الجرانيت سطحه عبارة عن فصوص


----------



## mokh (17 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## kotoz99 (17 مارس 2012)

*مشكورين جدا يا جناعة على ردودكم انا استفدت منها جدا بارك الله فيكم 
والمعلومات دى وجدتها بالبحث ارجو ان تستفيدو منها والاسعار لسنة 2011
*

*الأنواع الرئيسية للرخام المصري*

1- الصني Sunny 
2- السلفيا Silvia 
3- الجولدن كريم Golden Cream 
4- الجلالة Galala
5- التريستا Triesta
6- الخاتمية Khatmia
7- الامبرادور Impradore
8- الماريولا Marulla
9- السماحة Samaha
10- الجولدن سينا Golden Sinai
11- البريشيا Breccia
12- الساقلتة Sa΄olta
13- نوفوليتو Novoleto
14 – كوارتزيت Quartizite
15- بيرلوتا Perlato
16 - سيسليا Seselia 
*ملحوظة :* الانواع السبعة الأولي هي الأكثر أهمية لأنها الأكثر طلباً وانتاجاً



*أسعار الرخام والجرانيت المصري وهى أسعار قابلة للتغير وفقا لمتطلبات السوق*
*أولا الرخام :- توريد وتركيب* *وتشطيب*

*1-برلاتو سيسليا سعر* *المتر 360*
*2-امبرادور اسبانى السعر 380*
*3-احمر اغادير سعر المتر 330*
*4-احمر الكنتى اسباني 380 -400*
*5-امبرادور لبناني سعر المتر 330*
*6-سربيجنت ايطالي* *المتر 450*
*7-جولدن سربيجنت المتر 200*
*8-بريشيا المتر 160*
*9-بيتشينو كلاسيك* *المتر 420*
*10-كرارة ايطالي المتر 320*
*11-اخضر هندي المتر 300*
*12-اسود* *اسباني المتر 360*
*13-جلالة فص المتر 80*
*14-جلالة صن المتر 65*
*15-سربيجنت* *فاتح مصري المتر 180*
*16-كرارة تركي المتر 210*



*ثانيا أسعار الجرانيت توريد وتركيب* *وتشطيب**:-*

*1-اسود دبل بلاك المتر 450*
*2-روزا كوارتز المتر * *500*
*3-روزا هندي المتر 250 -270*
*4-احمر فرسان المتر 310*
*5-احمر نفرتيتي المتر* *300*
*6-فردى اصفر المتر 310*
*7-فردى اخضر المتر 310 -340*
*8-جندولا المتر280 -340*
*9-روزا النصر المتر 300 -330*
*10-ابلادور زيتي المتر 650 -800*
*11-اسود دبل صينى* *المتر 380 -420*


----------



## العبد الفقير (18 مارس 2012)

شهادة من المختبر 

شهادة من المصنع


----------



## egsaadelshemy (18 مارس 2012)

*لو صورة توضح كل نوع و شكله لو سمختم حتى تعم الفائدة
*


----------



## خالد قدورة (18 مارس 2012)

كما تفضل الاخ رجب الرخام هو حجر رسوبي والغرانيت حجر بركاني. وكذلك الرخام متوسط الصلابةبينما الغرانيت عالي الصلابة. مقاومة الرخام للبري والاحتكاك متوسطة بينما الغرانيت عالية. امتصاص الرخام للزيوت والاحماض عالية بينما امتصاص الغرانيت ضعيفة.


----------

